# ? for you guys



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

has anyone used a u.s.g. corner bead roller on trim tex mud set bead ??? if so how did it do....

have a job to do and the h/o got the usg paper face corner bead , was going to buy the usg roller if it will work with the trim tex corner bead also. and was going to get a mud app. for my mud tube that has been on the shelf for a long time collecting dust......will any mud app fit a "better than ever" tube ???


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

drywall guy158 said:


> has anyone used a u.s.g. corner bead roller on trim tex mud set bead ??? if so how did it do....
> 
> have a job to do and the h/o got the usg paper face corner bead , was going to buy the usg roller if it will work with the trim tex corner bead also. and was going to get a mud app. for my mud tube that has been on the shelf for a long time collecting dust......will any mud app fit a "better than ever" tube ???


If ur going for a new roller get a tapepro 1!:yes:
Best there is buy far! Works on the mudset beads 2!
Not any mud app will fit bte as the ball is 2 big!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> has anyone used a u.s.g. corner bead roller on trim tex mud set bead ??? if so how did it do....
> 
> have a job to do and the h/o got the usg paper face corner bead , was going to buy the usg roller if it will work with the trim tex corner bead also. and was going to get a mud app. for my mud tube that has been on the shelf for a long time collecting dust......will any mud app fit a "better than ever" tube ???


Vanman is right, the ball end is a bit bigger, but it's better if it's a bit bigger, and not smaller(thats what she said:whistling2

Just bunch up some sanding paper.(80 grit to start, finer grit later), and start grinding it down a bit. Just pretend your trying to open a twist off beer cap for 15 minutes or so.......

You could buy a new ball end, but I'm not sure if the can-am or the tapepro ball end will fit on the end of the BTE tube, think the thread size might be different. Don't matter, most of the BTE applicator heads are [email protected] anyhow.....:whistling2:

As for the roller, Vanman is right again:blink:

The tapepro one (trim-tex) is the best bead roller out there, I would give the can-am a close second, though I have not tried the columbia one, I have tried quite a few though. If worse comes to worse, just get the most plain Jane roller you can get. Avoid ones with dips, dives or fancy humps on them. Just plain flat wheels, like the ones on your angle/internal roller when installing angle tapes.

Since I'm guessing you sorta new to the roller so.......

The principle of it is to press the bead in tight, roll out the mud even behind the paper(no air pockets, and sets the bead), and most important, it replaces the need to wipe the bead down with a knife. So you merely half to scrap the excess mud off, or coat them out right away. So roll and coat right away, no need to wipe the bead down,,,, it already is:yes:

If doing the scrapping method, avoid contact with the nose of the bead with your knife, keeps them clean. Just think, if you have a knife on a wiping pole, you can now do 12 foot high vertical beads, without your feet ever leaving the ground:thumbup:


----------

